# FDA cites vaping as a smoking cessation tool



## Hooked (21/7/19)

https://filtermag.org/2019/07/16/fd...essation-tool-in-successful-lawsuit-argument/

16 July 2019

On July 11, a Maryland district court judge ruled in a lawsuit launched by anti-vaping organizations, who demanded that the Food and Drug Administration be required to set a stringent four-month deadline for pre-market review of vaping products.

In an argument rarely made by the FDA⁠—which is pivotal to US tobacco control, and is known for its fearmongering campaigns against youth vaping—the agency warned that the groups’ demand could jeopardize people’s efforts to quit combustible cigarettes. The FDA’s own deadline was set for August 2020. While Judge Paul W. Grimm decided to shorten it, he agreed with the FDA that four months was not long enough—moving it instead to June 2020.

[...]

Mitchell Zeller, director of the Center for Tobacco Products at the FDA, wrote that the short notice could “threaten to abruptly clear the market of e-cigarette products, creating a ‘genuine risk’ that adult former smokers addicted to nicotine would ‘migrat[e] from potentially less harmful ENDS products [i.e., e-cigarettes] back to combustible tobacco products.’”

[...]
While the FDA’s public acknowledgement of the value of vaping in preventing deaths among the largely-marginalized populations who smoke is welcome, the agency is not about to drop its emphasis on youth vaping."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/7/19)

Hooked said:


> https://filtermag.org/2019/07/16/fd...essation-tool-in-successful-lawsuit-argument/
> 
> 16 July 2019
> 
> ...


So there is hope that those who have the power might actually check the facts and weigh up all of the options before starting a stampede, even in the good old US of A. Now to hope the Sme can happen hear and that they talk to those that actually knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

